# Should I get a mystery snail?



## KenzieSK (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a 5 gallon with one male betta right now. I was thinking about getting a mystery snail. I have never had a snail before so I dont know if this is a good idea or not. Will the snail be ok in that size of tank? Are there any important things I should know about snails first?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

If you get one, understand that the snail will contribute to your bioload since they are voracious plant eaters and that you will have to compensate for that with water changes. You should also research their specific dietary needs, because the algae in your tank and the occasional algae wafer will not be enough to sustain them. I have heard of some apple snail owners supplementing their snails' diets with frozen peas, zuchini, and corn that have been blanched in the microwave. They will also eat brine shrimp, daphnia, and insects.

You will also have to consider the food your betta is eating. Some food formulas contain copper sulfate, which is dangerous for invertebrates like snails. You should check the ingredients list on your betta's food for copper and switch to a different brand if necessary.


----------



## KenzieSK (Sep 18, 2010)

What about ghost shrimp? Would they be a better idea?


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

IMO, yes ghosts will be better. Maybe 2-3 shrimps?


----------



## KenzieSK (Sep 18, 2010)

What kind of hiding places do ghost shrimp need when they molt? My hermit crabs bury in the sand, are shrimp the same way?
thanks for the help.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm a little wary of snails. When I was little I had one of those horrid aqua babies kits (guppy, adf, snail, plant, like a quart of water:shock. The guppy died quickly, poor guy. However the ADF and snail lived quite some time. Then one day I saw some eggs. Then one day they hatched. Then all of a sudden I had like, 40 snails. They ate the plant. Then one day I walked in and saw a giant snail pile on the bottom with a small frog leg sticking out.

So... yeeeeaah... I just don't do snails anymore.

Shrimp are excellent, they're also insanely cute scuttling about the tank and eating everything. They do need hiding places though for when they molt. I bought mine and the night I put them in I had a disaster that forced me to pull them and my fish out and do a massive water change. I think that night they molted due to all of the stress, and Gyarados promptly ate them. Not all bettas snap up molted shrimp, but a lot do so make sure there are small spots under driftwood, rocks and plants they can use to get away from the betta.


----------



## Stormfin (Aug 27, 2009)

when ghost shrimp molt what happens to their shed skeleton?


----------



## Dizzy Izzy (Aug 6, 2010)

Totally


----------



## Dizzy Izzy (Aug 6, 2010)

i dunno


----------



## KenzieSK (Sep 18, 2010)

I picked up a couple ghost shrimp to test with my betta while I was buying sponge today and so far they are great! They are super cute just happily exploring the tank looking for food scraps. My betta hasnt bothered them at all. He checked them out while I was floating the bag but I think he was more interested in the bag than the shrimp.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They'll probably eat their skins. I know some shrimp do that.


----------

